# 2nd cycle of Clomid, advice?



## Faith_x (May 30, 2013)

Hello! This is my first post on a fertility website, I'm not usually the type of person to reach out for help, but maybe I've just had enough of bottling most of my thoughts up.

Will try to sum up as briefly as I can. (Apologies that I don't know all the short hand terminology for different things).
I'm 21. Been TTC for 2.5 years. Was on Dianette for 2 years before I started trying (just because they'd tried all other contraceptive pills and I'd had bad reactions, that seemed to be the only one my body liked). Got referred to Gynaecology November last year. It would appear I have polycystic ovaries, but not the actual syndrome. Before the Dianette as far as I can remember my cycles were pretty normal, but once I came off it my cycles ranged between 44 days to 187 days. I had my first 'trial' run of Clomid 50mg in March. I took it days 2 - 6. Had scans on CD's 12, 16, 22. From the scans it would appear I had ovulated around day 15 - one follicle. My cycle lasted 27 days. Went back to gynaecology, doctor said I probably ovulated on day 13, as that's 14 days before my period, guess that roughly matches up. I then had a months break from Clomid, which we had to just pray my body didn't decide to have a super long cycle, but I was lucky and it was a nice 28 days! He's given me 3 cycles worth of Clomid 50mg, booked me an appointment for August but told me he hopes he won't see me again lol (fingers crossed for the BFP).

So here I am. I used the Clomid as directed on days 2-6, and I'm now on CD 31. Did a pregnancy test yesterday and it was negative. I'm trying not to get stressed out, but I'm impatient and I'd rather either be pregnant, or not be pregnant so we can just get on with starting the countdown again!

Basically, I don't feel pregnant. I know that sounds sort of crazy, but I've literally never felt more NOT pregnant in my life   I've had no symptoms of pregnancy nor period. I don't know what it feels like to be pregnant, even though when I've been late (or late as I thought) in the past the first thing doctors would say is 'do you feel pregnant?'.. To which I look at them confused   and always said 'No?'.. Like how am I meant to know?! Apparently you 'just' know, which to me, for the first time ever, I sort of understand but in the sense that my mind is practically 100% sure I can't be pregnant, but then I think that's weird, and maybe I'm totally wrong.. Sorry rambling!
My 'trial' month on Clomid caused me to have spotting for the 2 days before my actual period, then even on the month I had as a break, I had spotting for 2 days before my period again. Never had that before in my life. So, when I got to CD 26 this time and saw no spotting, I sort of found it strange as I thought that could be a pattern (I've never been one to get any signs of ovulation or period, it just happens). That sort of made me think I wasn't going to get my period on time. So here we are CD 31, still no spotting, still no feelings of my body doing anything, still no period.

Basically, is this normal? I'm going to wait a week until I re-test, if my patience allows me to wait that long! But I just feel like I'm in such unknown territory, and I'd appreciate some help/advice/anything really!

Thank you for reading!


----------



## Emily1987 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Faith,

I too have also just completed my second round of clomid. Briefly me and my fella (both 25) have been ttc for 2.5 years also. Luckily for us (but as frustrating) is that all pre-tests have been fine. Had my D21 bloods and progesterone levels increased to 44.

I really hope the clomid regulates your periods as we all know just how torturous those two weeks wait are, without having to wait the extra time.

I think you should do another test, even if just for piece of mind. The good news is that your ovulating so try and just enjoy the baby making and fingers crossed for you.

If you do want to talk I am happy for you to message me if you prefer. I am in no way an expert on here (as you will see I also haven't got my head around the short hand lol), but I've found it's good just to let off steam.ask advice amongst people experiencing simular feelings and situations.

Em.x


----------



## Faith_x (May 30, 2013)

Hi Em! Thanks for replying!

I'd been having the blood tests done every so often for past 18 months. Each time showing normal (it's only as I've been diagnosed with having rheumatoid arthritis that they suddenly decided to get their act together and do something, as I can't start treatment whilst we're trying to get pregnant!). Once they even showed ovulation, but I had no period for a further 2 months, but not pregnant, talk about my body teasing me eh! Grr! 

The 2 week wait seemed so quick for the past 2 cycles, as I was used to waiting months. But this cycle is really dragging!

Thank you for that, it is nice to know there's people out there experiencing the same. Common sense says there is, but during all the frustration it can really make you feel isolated  so thank you! X


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Faith...

I'm on my 7th round of Clomid..cycle lengths have varied from 28 to 32 days so that can be confusing.
I have also found my body reacts differently while on it too.... So old symptoms can either become doubly heightened (cramps for me) or not appear at all (no more aching boobs!!!!!!)
So just try and be patient (trust me... I know that is the hardest thing in the world!) but remember that your body is responding to a drug so can do different things.
Oh.. And it is best to wait a bit before you test again.... clomid can also mean you don't show as pg until later on...

Good luck  

L x


----------



## Faith_x (May 30, 2013)

Littlemissv said:


> Hi Faith...
> 
> I'm on my 7th round of Clomid..cycle lengths have varied from 28 to 32 days so that can be confusing.
> I have also found my body reacts differently while on it too.... So old symptoms can either become doubly heightened (cramps for me) or not appear at all (no more aching boobs!!!!!!)
> ...


Hello Littlemiss,

7th round? Wow! Would they not consider a different drug by then? I hope you get your BFP soon hun!

Well, I've never been one to get many symptoms of my AF (think I got that code word right lol). My first month of clomid just gave me the spotting really. As well as a terrible side effect of like depression. I was crying almost everyday, sad memories from my past came back and drove me crazy. But as soon as AF arrived that all stopped. And I had none of that on my months break so I know it must be the clomid. But then this cycle I've had none of that. I feel nothing. It's really weird :/

Waiting is very difficult. It must be done though! I did read somewhere that clomid can delay a positive pg from showing up, so definately think I'm gonna wait a bit longer, else it's just wasting money on tests really.

Thank you! X


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

This waiting game is the most frustrating part but fingers crossed for you.

As for me... The Clomid is working as I am now ovulating but still no pg... At beginning of march Dr said no more they can do other than IVF. he suggested to keep trying for 6 more cycles and see what happened.... 3 of those cycles have gone But emotionally I think I'm done and have registered on waiting list for IVF.

Good luck!

L x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry if I'm hijacking but just wanted to ask a quick question about clomid lengthening cycles. 

I've never really been told anything by my consultant so I get a lot of my info from here. I am on my 3rd round without scans and my instructions say test on day 37 (BFN  ) and again in 1 week, day 44, which is tomorrow. My question is, if this is also negative and I am being advised to go ahead and start my next round the day after, is it safe and could I still be pregnant. I am terrified of jeopardising anything, but like I said these are the instructions I have been given.

I don't feel pregnant either, and having never been pregnant I wouldn't know what it is meant to feel like either


----------



## Faith_x (May 30, 2013)

Littlemiss, I thought there was another drug similar to Clomid that does the same thing. I was led to believe most doctors would consider moving to that after 3-6 cycles using clomid. There is also injectable hormones that increase the chance of the egg sticking. If you're ovulating and your partner is fine, that could be the issue. Maybe you've tried all that, I don't know. I'm not an expert, so I could be talking rubbish. But if I was you I'd be pushing my doctor for more answers and solutions. I'm sorry it's taking this long, and taking a toll on you emotionally. No surprises there, hope everything works out for you though! Hugs x

Spudlin, don't worry about hijacking  hehe.. Have you ever had any scans? Or did they just hand you the clomid and let you get on with it? Those instructions sound weird to me. Day 37 is quite late. You have to have a period before you can use your clomid, or at least I was told that. They have to be taken on certain days (for me days 2 - 5) in order to work with your body to increase the certain hormone. I would suggest if the next test you do is negative then you should go to your doctor for a blood test to confirm whether or not you are pregnant. You say you're on your 3rd round of clomid, what was your last two cycle lengths like?
And the more I tell people I don't feel pregnant, the more they say I probably am then :/ I don't just feel like I'm lacking the symptoms, I literally have this gut feeling just screaming I am definately 100% not pregnant.. It's a strange feeling! But I, too, also don't know what it feels like to be pregnant, I can't imagine it!


----------



## Faith_x (May 30, 2013)

On CD 36 now. Did a test yesterday and got a BFN. Beginning to think maybe the clomid just didn't work, or I ovulated much later than I expected. Maybe I should've researched before, because it seems this is quite common, but my doctor suggested that as it worked during the first month that it should work just the same for these next 3 cycles.. Grr.. They also said charting isn't ideal, for many reasons, like it can be unreliable and it can stress you out by making you constantly think about the TTC. As well as I appear to read in some places that clomid can affect the results. 

I feel so lost. I have no idea if the clomid worked, I have no idea how I'll know in the next cycle, and with the wait dragging on I'm just losing my positivity. I know I'm not alone in this, but it still makes you feel very alone, if that makes sense.. I feel like my body is just broken and I'm a failure somehow


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey hun,

     

You are not a failure hun - your body just needs a bit of time to get itself into gear so keep focussed on the goal and try not to beat yourself up over it all. 


I too was told not to chart for the same reasons - but my gyno also said not to use Ovulation kits and I see that lots of ladies on here do. Maybe it would be worth you doing that then atleast you would know if you have ovulated or not. 

(my gynos approach was very simple - He said constantly tracking just stresses you out and adds more pressure and he knew Stress was a potential issue for me - he preferred people to bd every other day from day 10 - day 20 and not stress yourself out with lots of continuous testing!)

Think about what will stress you out more - the testing or the not knowing..... 

My acupuncturist gave me a tracking sheet which instead focuses on your CM and helps you identify your bodies natural clues that it is ovulating - so I use that as my way of knowing as I have got to the point where any test that involves peeing on a stick just sends me into a negative state of mind. 

If you are concerned the other option is to speak to your GP and ask them to do a day 21 blood test next month? (if you need it!!!)

i dont know if you have considered it - but it may be worth thinking about acupuncture... I have found it really has helped me mentally and my acupuncturist has really helped re-focus me on positivity when i've hit rock bottom...

L x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Aww Faith, 

We all feel like this at times, don't despair you have lots of friends on here who will help you stay strong.

I agree with Littlemissv, I enjoy my acupuncture. I've missed a few weeks due to a holiday but back there Sat  

Take care all


----------



## Faith_x (May 30, 2013)

Littlemiss, thanks hun. I think I'd rather know that I definately ovulated but am not pregnant. The 'trial' month of Clomid, I knew nothing about the drug, and I didn't have high hopes for me to actually get a BFP, but I was just so relieved when they did the scans and told me I'd ovulated, and then when I had my AF at CD 27, I just felt 'normal', like my body was finally working. It was the confidence boost I needed after the 2.5 years of nothing. Then to have a break from the clomid and still have a 28 day cycle, I really thought we were getting somewhere.. And now, nothing again. I'd much rather AF just get here, so I can start a new cycle fresh and get on with it. I think as soon as AF appears I'm going to look into ovulation kits. I've tried going by my CM, but I've never been very good at telling the difference, and since I went onto Clomid I just seem to have so much of it that I definately can't tell whereabouts in the cycle my body should be!

Spudlin, thank you also for your support. It means a lot, really!

As for the acupuncture, in response to both of you, it's funny you should say that as I actually was looking that up this morning. I found that it can be good for both the man and the woman, and I spoke to my partner and even though he's terribly phobic of needles, he said he would do it for us (bless him!).. However, big snag is the price! The sessions in my area are so pricey! Well, they might just be normal priced.. Averaging at a minimum of £40 a session, seemingly done weekly.. That's certainly too much for both of us to do it, but even if just me, that is a lot of money for me to try to budget for. It's something I'd love to do, but money is a barrier there.

(Ps sorry I tend to write essay replies, I think I've got 2.5 years of TTC worries all bottled up in my head and this is the first release, so I'm rambling a lot! Apologies!)


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Ramble away... It's what places like this are for..

I totally understand what you mean about the costs... It all adds up..

I'd go onto one of the other threads on here... The one about being on the same cycle... I definitely read one of the ladies mention she'd got her ovulation sticks online as they were cheaper.... 

As for acupuncture... Mine is £40 per session but I haven't gone every week...

I normally go twice a month and some months 3 times depending on my cycle...

My lady is a Zita west affiliated acupuncturist and I she tries to see me weekly at the beginning of my cycle... But sometimes not at all during 2ww if she knows I'm struggling money wise...
My financial position isn't great as I pay rent and still ave a mortgage with an ex so disposable income is minimal each month...
For me.. Because I am self funding once we finally start IVF it seems crazy to spend 6k on the treatment but nt spend a few extra hundred pounds to help me physically and emotionally.

It may be worth speaking to an acupuncturist and see what they say.....

L x


----------



## Faith_x (May 30, 2013)

Yeah I'll go check one of those threads out. I just feel like I don't know what threads to jump in on or how to keep up with it all. I don't know what to say. I'm sure I'd be welcomed, but I think I'm just nervous. I need to just dive in though I think!

Thank you for the information. I shall endeavour to find out about the acupuncture. Maybe I could somehow be flexible and budget for it.

I'm sorry to hear you'll need to self fund for your IVF. That is sensible thinking though, and in the meantime the acupuncture could make a huge difference and you may not need to do the IVF. 

I wish you lots of luck!! X


----------

